# Frames you wish Merckx made?



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Was daydreaming on my flight today about what frames I really wish Merckx had launched as part of their line-up back in the heyday of steel. Part of the exercise was nostalgic, but part of it was trying to identify other classic steel frames by other framebuilders that I'd like to own someday. 

Here's my list:

an EL/OS frame: call it the Tourmalet, 1969, or something referring to it's superlightweight use for climbing. De Rosa has the Primato, why not a Merckx EL/OS?

A commemorative Giro frame: I always liked the pink Telekom frames. A pink themed Giro bike would've been awesome. Heck, you could've offered an entire line commemorating Eddy's Grand Tour wins with different paint commemorating the different races (instead of the decals that went on the Molteni bikes). He made the Arcobaleno to commemorate his World's victories, so why not? Would've been a classy way to end the EM era.

More shaped tubes _a la_ MX Leader: Eddy clearly knew how shaped tubes could be used, so why not a frame out of Columbus MS, Gilco tubes like Colnago's Master or something similar? 

What else can you guys think of? Sorry, it's a slow day here......


----------



## learlove (Jan 18, 2009)

merckx should make 2 frames. corsa extra (SLX) and MX Leader (max/mxl)


----------



## gomango (Aug 30, 2006)

They need one steel frame in the line up right now. A "classic" as you will. Could be similar to a MX Leader or a Corsa Extra. I've just missed on two MX Leaders in my size this summer, but will find one eventually. Look at many of the other Euro bike builders that are re-issuing or introducing steel frames. There seems to be greater availability of some gorgeous, classically designed framesets. I'll assume the market is large enough, or they wouldn't take these chances. Don't know how many of these re-issues ride, but they really look intriguing.


----------



## ksanbon (Jul 19, 2008)

I'd like a 53cm EL/OS w/ Panasonic paint.


----------



## cannibal (Dec 3, 2004)

Milan San Remo model would have been appropriate since Eddy won it X 7. How about built with Columbus Minimax? The Minimax tubes were the same shape and butting profiles as Max but .185 smaller in diameter to my knowledge.


----------



## Maverick (Apr 29, 2004)

*how about a frameset using Deda OEM 16.5??*

a lightweight steel frame using the the Deda OEM 16.5 tubeset would be nice 
something like the old Pinarello Opera, minus the carbon seatstays


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*simple*

Max Tubed MXL Cross Bikes
I'll take 2


----------



## waterford (Sep 30, 2004)

TSX Telecom


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

This may be sacrilege, but I wish Merckx made steel touring or sport touring frame - that is, a frame with slightly longer chain stays and mounts for racks and fenders. The geometry of Merckx frames fits me perfect, so I wish that I had one I could use for commuting.


----------



## sacroadie (May 16, 2009)

TI Frame (a la Millenium3) with old school paint options (Faema, Molteni, 7-Eleven, Motorola).

I'd never have to buy another frame....


----------

